# bilingual school in the area of Vejer de la fr



## Samjo (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi I am hopefully moving to Vejer de la Frontera in September.
I have 2 boys aged 6 and 14 and am trying to find schools for them both and wondered if anyone went through the process if you might be able to advise me of the names of any and also if you did find any bilingual schools in the area. I too am struggling to find them online! Any help would be greatly appreciated..I also need to find out if there is anything i need to arrange in the uk before i go....many thanks Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Samjo said:


> Hi I am hopefully moving to Vejer de la Frontera in September.
> I have 2 boys aged 6 and 14 and am trying to find schools for them both and wondered if anyone went through the process if you might be able to advise me of the names of any and also if you did find any bilingual schools in the area. I too am struggling to find them online! Any help would be greatly appreciated..I also need to find out if there is anything i need to arrange in the uk before i go....many thanks Jo


Your eldest would be better off in an international school, as the curriculum and teaching methods would be more suitable at his age - not to mention the language, which, if he isnt bilingual, he'll not learn very much.

IME bilingual schools arent what you think. My daughter attended one and she wasnt allowed to go into the few "bilingual" classes as they were for the Spanish children to learn English and not all classes were bilingual anyway.


Jo xxx


----------



## Samjo (Feb 28, 2014)

jojo said:


> Your eldest would be better off in an international school, as the curriculum and teaching methods would be more suitable at his age - not to mention the language, which, if he isnt bilingual, he'll not learn very much.
> 
> IME bilingual schools arent what you think. My daughter attended one and she wasnt allowed to go into the few "bilingual" classes as they were for the Spanish children to learn English and not all classes were bilingual anyway.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for your quick response. I have researched international schools but they are some distance from Vejer and he may have to board which we really don't want as we want to offer him the lifestyle too but im still researching. Do you know where i can find contact details of schools in the area and how the process works. I know i need medical/immunisation records and passports. are there any forms i need to apply for in the uk to start the process off?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Samjo said:


> Many thanks for your quick response. I have researched international schools but they are some distance from Vejer and he may have to board which we really don't want as we want to offer him the lifestyle too but im still researching. Do you know where i can find contact details of schools in the area and how the process works. I know i need medical/immunisation records and passports. are there any forms i need to apply for in the uk to start the process off?



As far as I know, there isnt a comprehensive list of schools in Spain - that said, someone will post a link now lol!!!!!! To apply to join a school, you need NIE numbers and residencias as well as passports. It seems that all areas criteria are different tho. My daughter got into our local schools by me simply going into the school and filling out the forms - but others have to go to the Ayuntamiento/town hall and do it from there. Just make sure you do the right thing for your 14yo - it wont be easy for him to slot into a school with different teaching methods, a different curriculum and a different language - and unless you're fluent, you'll not be able to help him with the masses of homework

Jo xxx


----------



## Samjo (Feb 28, 2014)

thanks Jojo...yes i know i need to do the right thing for him. He's very keen on the idea but I need to find the right school. can you tell me how i get an NIE and a residencies...jojo


----------



## Samjo (Feb 28, 2014)

also i'm still going to be running my website business over there...do I need to prove i have a job for them to get into a school?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Samjo said:


> thanks Jojo...yes i know i need to do the right thing for him. He's very keen on the idea but I need to find the right school. can you tell me how i get an NIE and a residencies...jojo



Theres a fair bit about it on the forum - and other stuff, so have a nose around. But you need to have proof of income and healthcare provision - which an employment contract will give you. Or if you have an alternative income and can prove its going into your bank account. That will get you the residencia. You go to the local national police/foreigners office. Now, all areas seem to operate differently, but most will give you an appointment. But its really something you need to do once you're there - You can get a temporary NIE number from the UK, but that probably wouldnt be enough for the school entry

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html May help

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Samjo said:


> also i'm still going to be running my website business over there...do I need to prove i have a job for them to get into a school?


To get a residencia, yes. You need proof that you can support yourself and the kids. You also need to prove you have made arrangements for healthcare cover

Jo xxx


----------

